

Developers, entrepreneurs and depression [video] - marklittlewood
http://businessofsoftware.org/2013/11/developers-entrepreneurs-depression-a-wonderful-talk-at-business-of-software-conference/

======
marklittlewood
This is a talk that Greg gave at last week's Business of Software Conference.
We wanted to share it as soon as we can. Powerful, funny, reflective and
helpful. If you are affected by anything here, also look at Greg's website,
www.DevsAndDepression.com

------
motdiem
This talk was amazing - during it, the room was completely silent... I
recommend watching it with enough time set aside to maybe take a walk
afterwards.

------
Symbol
Can we get net-speak out of titles please?

~~~
marklittlewood
Hey symbol, what do you mean by Net-speak? What do you mean in this specific
instance?

~~~
Symbol
Plz -> please.

~~~
marklittlewood
Ah. Got you. My apologies - I hate that too! The first time I have used it I
think. It needed to be under 80 characters and I felt this was such an
important topic of conversation that I wanted to make it as clear as I could
that we want this to be shared, widely. My bad.

